# Tehdy se to tak nebralo



## parolearruffate

Vím, že už jsem vám něco podobného ptala , ale v tom contextu, je to trošku jiného.

čepičař se zachvěl. Ale zima mu nebyla, to ne. Třás se unvnitř. Zas a zas. Možná z tý studený vody. Ba ne, pořád viděl obličej holky. Vzpomněl si, jak střelil svou první srnku. Nemá se to, no.
Tehdy se to tak nebralo. Byl ještě kluk, celej dychtivej...

Co by to mohlo známenat? Taky tady v té větě moc nerozumím Nemá se to, no.

Děkuju...
čau čau
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Nemá se to (dělat) - takové věci se nemají dělat, je to neslušné, zakázané, tabu, nevhodné, společensky nepřijatelné.

Tehdy se to tak nebralo - dříve na to lidé měli jiný názor, neodsuzovali to, nepovažovali to za špatnou věc, nezabývali se tím.

Je to lepší? 

Jana


----------



## nebt

Jen si dovolím trošičku doplnit:
"Tehdy se to tak nebralo" - v tomto kontextu to znamená, že to lidé tenkrát neodsuzovali, nepovažovali to za něco odsouzeníhodného či za nějaký zločin, protože tehdy byl vypravěč tohoto příběhu ještě kluk. 

Doplňuji jen, aby ta souvislost byla zcela zřejmá.

Pa pa


----------



## parolearruffate

Vyborný. To je super jasný!
čau,
Laura


----------

